# Problemer med 3com NIC

## GeneralX

Hej alle,

Jeg har installleret en server med Gentoo i et lille lukket netværk til test af vores nye trådløse netværk, men har et problem med at få det ene af mine to NIC'er til at virke....

eth0(LAN) fungerer fint og skaber ingen problemer

eth1(WAN) fungerer af mystiske årsager ikke - er i tvivl om det understøttes af 2.6.12  - der er  drivere til 3com 3c905c, men det bliver ikke registreret?!

Driverne er slået til i kernen, men jeg har stadig ikke adgang til eth1...

Nogen gode forslag eller erfaringer med dette?

På forhånd tak,

Henrik

----------

## thasheep

Vad säger lspci?

----------

## GeneralX

lspci siger;

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: 3com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev74)

----------

## thasheep

förlåt, jag vet inte så mycket om trådlös netverker men om du kan läsa engelska, titta på http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

----------

## rasmussen

 *GeneralX wrote:*   

> lspci siger;
> 
> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: 3com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev74)

 

For lige at få det helt rigtigt, er begge NICs 3c905C kort? Og hvad siger 'lspci -v' for begge kort?

Iøvrigt, det er bedre at poste dansk-sproget posts til Scandinavian forum.

Note to moderators: Consider moving this thread to the Scandinavian forum.

----------

## GeneralX

Nej, det andet kort er et Intel....

00:0e.0 Ethernet Controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9 (Ethernet pro 100) [rev 08]

Og lige nu prøvet jeg bare at få internetforbindelse gennem 3com kortet.

Vil postere samme post i det skandinaviske forum og ændre denne til engelsk - tak for info

----------

## pjp

Moved from Networking & Security

----------

